# Dog Clothes Measurements



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I know this is going to be a weird question for everyone but... if you have some free time could you measure your furbabies *Chest, Length, and Neck*. Then could you take one of your furbaby's *BEST* fitting jacket/T-shirt and measure the *Length, Chest, and Neck * of the item.







Could you post the measurements? 


I'm having a size issue with this new brand of clothes I'm buying. It seems to have custom sizes to fit your dog exactly. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

incase you dont know how to measure your dog... Size


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Ok I hope this helps but I'm not sure that it will since my item is knit, but it might be what you want to know.

I measured Phoebe and she is 
8.5 neck
12 chest
8.5 back

These are all generous, I added a half inch for good measure.

The best thing I have to measure is a knit sweater. Its a small and it fits her nicely without stretching. Its about

10 neck
12 chest
10 back (this covers the whole way down her back)

Also, she has an x-small bathrobe that fits her well, but it velcros to fit whatever size fits around her...

I hope that helps, or let me know if I can try anything else for you


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@May 19 2005, 07:59 PM
> *Ok I hope this helps but I'm not sure that it will since my item is knit, but it might be what you want to know.
> 
> I measured Phoebe and she is
> ...


[/QUOTE]
ummm... maybe i'm confused but... you said you added a half inch for the sweater? ummm...maybe this will help. Did you lay the sweater flat, facing up...and just measure around it? I just dont understand why your baby's back is 8" long but her sweater is 10"! Wouldnt that mean her sweater is hanging off of her back by her tail?
















Kodie's length is 8" and his one shirt is 6" long... and his vest is 8" long and fits his whole back.









Thank you for the info!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I added the 1/2 inch for her measurements since she wasnt very cooperative (especially for the back). And yes, the sweater hangs way down her back and is kinda baggy at the tail. I havent had it on her in awhile, so I just put it on, and it kind of bunches since its a knit, that must be why I get away with it. Sorry, I didnt think that was going to be a good example







I dont have any t-shirts to try








I think most things that are supposed to fit usually fall just short of the base of the tail, this definately is on the longer side. 

You're welcome







Wish I could have been more help.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

haha... i guess thats why this brand of clothes makes 15 different sizes!! haha.. to make sure every type of dog has a perfect fit. I think its CRAZY though. -_-


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 19 2005, 08:16 PM
> *haha... i guess thats why this brand of clothes makes 15 different sizes!! haha.. to make sure every type of dog has a perfect fit.  I think its CRAZY though.  -_-
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63635*


[/QUOTE]

I would imagine its really hard to size them all perfectly without custom measurements. I am looking forward to seeing your stuff


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy fits into most anything labeled a size Small. He is really long, but the sweaters and shirts usually fit him just fine. He's thin so I think that's why he can squeeze into a size small with no trouble even though he's almost 8 pounds. Here are his measurements:
neck: 10
chest: 14
back: 14

Here are the measurements of his best fitting sweater:
neck: 12
chest: 16
back: 8


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@May 20 2005, 02:01 PM
> *Tuffy fits into most anything labeled a size Small.  He is really long, but the sweaters and shirts usually fit him just fine.  He's thin so I think that's why he can squeeze into a size small with no trouble even though he's almost 8 pounds.  Here are his measurements:
> neck: 10
> chest: 14
> ...


[/QUOTE]
soo from your measurements the sweater does NOT go all the way down his back?


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Our girls amazingly are both right about the same, even though they look like total opposites

they are just under, and just over 6lbs

both have 8.5" neck, 13.5" chest, and about 11" in the back, (but we pretty much ignore the back length)


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Love the Pic! Cute!








You just answered my next question!! I was going to ask if everyone prefered a shirt to go the whole length of your little ones back or shorter. I have a few things that ARE the length of Kodie's back... but they are jackets and I dont let him pee pee in those!! haha.. Thats a good point you pointed out! It really helps my decision.







Thank you!


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

I just measured my boy and his measurment is neck:9, chest:14 and back:12. 
For some reason, that doesn't sound proportionate to me. He weights 6.5lbs. Some doggie clothes website clasify that as size medium.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maximus_@May 23 2005, 08:43 PM
> *I just measured my boy and his measurment is neck:9, chest:14 and back:12.
> For some reason, that doesn't sound proportionate to me.  He weights 6.5lbs.  Some doggie clothes website clasify that as size medium.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64652*


[/QUOTE]
Tuffy is bigger than your guy and he wears a size small.. a medium is just huge on him. I thought he was about to top out at 8 pounds but he's actually just a hair over 7 pounds.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I don't have any clothes for Jack yet, but I wanted to see how he measured up to your pups, since he's such a big boy... so I measured him and compared it to what's been said in this thread ...

and he's HUGE!









8 and a half neck

14 inch chest

12 and a half inch back

he's very LONG for his size... 6 pounds at 18 weeks.

and he's about 8.5 inches TALL at the shoulders, as well.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Jul 8 2005, 04:47 PM
> *I don't have any clothes for Jack yet, but I wanted to see how he measured up to your pups, since he's such a big boy... so I measured him and compared it to what's been said in this thread ...
> 
> and he's HUGE!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Awwhh... he's a big boy! So much more to love.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

6 lbs at 4 1/2 months old?!?!? He is a big boy!!!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I know, Lexi's Mom! He's gonna be WAYYY over standard, I can tell you that!









The thing is, he looks quite big with all his fur -- but when he's wet, he shrinks down to the smallest little boy! And since I've only ever seen LARGER maltese in person (in the 8-10 pound range), he still looks small to me









More to love










Also, I just re-measured him (he was so squirmy yesterday) and he's about 10 and a half inches long along his back (I had done it wrong I think)...

But he still weighs nearly 6 pounds, and he won't be 5 months old until July 23!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Jul 9 2005, 12:23 PM
> *I know, Lexi's Mom!  He's gonna be WAYYY over standard, I can tell you that!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Jack is just the cutest!!!







He could end up having a fast growth at the beginning and then slow down. Catcher was on the large size as a puppy... I believe he was 6 pounds at 6 months but he is just barely 7 pounds now at over a year. 

How is Jack's bone structure? Is it real thick? Kallie is 9 pounds and she has long legs and very thick bones along the back. But Catcher is not built like that at all......


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 9 2005, 11:49 AM
> *Jack is just the cutest!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks!







I think he's the cutest too! And you know, Jack and Catcher have a lot of the same line, from great-grandfather back, remember?









Um, and as for bone structure, I really have NO idea







I don't have anything to compare with, and I've never even HAD a dog before, so it's really.. new... to me. Jack's definitely more fragile-feeling than my cats were!!







But that's all I can say! He seems pretty small-boned in the legs -- like chicken legs









And his parents were 4 and 6 pounds, so unless he's some sort of genetic THROWBACK, he should stay under 10


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver+Jul 9 2005, 12:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!







I think he's the cutest too! And you know, Jack and Catcher have a lot of the same line, from great-grandfather back, remember?









Um, and as for bone structure, I really have NO idea







I don't have anything to compare with, and I've never even HAD a dog before, so it's really.. new... to me. Jack's definitely more fragile-feeling than my cats were!!







But that's all I can say! He seems pretty small-boned in the legs -- like chicken legs









And his parents were 4 and 6 pounds, so unless he's some sort of genetic THROWBACK, he should stay under 10








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79787
[/B][/QUOTE]

I bet he won't get bigger than 7 or 8..... I just have a feeling.....


----------

